# Navarre get together 1 Aug...



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Navarre get together 8 Aug...*

Had a few more make it out to the last meet up. Orion45, sniperpeeps and dallis were kind enough to swing by. In addition to myself and FlcowboyFan. Let's shoot for 6 pm again at the Pier bar.

If anyone would like to move to a differnt location/day of the week, please feel free to mention it.

Date chaged to the 8th.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

If we can move it to Aug 8, I can come out.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Ron....I'm hurt you forgot me :thumbup:

I will be out of town the 1st but I could also make it the 8th.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

8th it is.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I can make the 1st but not the 8th.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll try and make it. I get off at 6ish


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I won't be back till the 9th. Yall have one for me.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

We're in town fishing tommorow. Is it the 8th? Where is the Pier bar?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Reelbait said:


> We're in town fishing tommorow. Is it the 8th? Where is the Pier bar?


 
Yes it is the 8th. Go across the bridge (from Hwy 98)to Navarre Bch and you'll find the pier. I'll be there around 6. We have been meeting at the tables in back left corner when you get to the top of the steps.


----------

